# 40k Tournament 1750 No Escalation Bradford UK 42 Players 30k vs 40k



## Glyndwr1974

Tournament Type / Game: 40k Tournament 

Where: Bradford LaserZone 114 Thornton Road, Bradford BD1 2DX

Cost: £20 

No. of Games: 3 Games

Points: 1750

Contact: 
Email: [email protected]
Web: http://www.huddersfield-games.com

Tournament pack

http://www.huddersfield-games.com/rulepacks/Rules Pack Final.pdf


Booking info:

http://huddersfield-games.com/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=204http://huddersfield-games.com/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=204

Thanks

Owen


----------



## Glyndwr1974

Fist place booked.

41 to go.

Owen


----------

